# Beratung: die richtige SPS für mich und mein Projekt "Heizungsregelung und Extras"



## Alex1a (18 August 2015)

*Beratung: die richtige SPS für mich und mein Projekt "Heizungsregelung und Extras"*

Moin!

Ich habe hier kein wirklich passendes Unterforum gefunden,  aber da ich annehme, dass ich am Ende bei Codesys landen werde, bin ich  nun hier.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mich beraten, wie und womit ich am besten den Einstieg in mein Projekt schaffe.

Zunächst mal der Ist-Zustand 

Wir  haben ein kleines Passivhaus, bei dem Licht und Schatten bereits mit  digitalSTROM automatisiert sind. Übrigens eine tolle Sache!

Weiterhin  haben wir eine von mir selbst konzipierte und mittelmäßig komplizierte  Heizung, die bisher von einem nicht von mir konzipierten Eigenbau auf  Basis das Pollin AVR-NET-IO und einer Software auf einem Windows-Netbook  geregelt wird. Diese Software erlaubt eine grafische  Ablauf-Programmierung. Hardwaremäßig gibt es ein kleines Display und ein  paar Relais-Ausgänge und Temperaturfühler-Eingänge.

Ich bin  selbst Softwareentwickler (in der Windows-Welt mit C#), habe aber  Codesys und seine Möglichkeiten schonmal gesehen und finde es gut.

Meine  bisherige Lösung funktioniert seit Jahren ganz gut, ich stoße aber  immer wieder an Grenzen und fühle mich nicht mehr wohl damit:


so  ein Netbook ist nicht für Dauerbetrieb gedacht und ich traue auch  Windows nicht. Wenn wir mal im Winter in den Urlaub fahren, habe ich ein  sehr schlechtes Gefühl, auch wenn Fernwartung per Remotedesktop  natürlich eine schöne Sache ist
die Software hat viele  Unschönheiten und Einschränkungen und wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt,  und da ich den Quelltext nicht habe, ist das für mich eine Blackbox, bei  der ich nie weiß, ob ich mich auf etwas verlassen kann und dadurch  viel, viel Zeit mit Testen und Workarounds verbringe
es stehen jetzt ein paar Erweiterungen an, und mir graut es davor, die mit diesem System umzusetzen
 
Daher  möchte ich etwas neues, zukunftssicheres, auf das ich mich verlassen  kann, und das flexibel, erweiterbar und austauschbar ist, ohne immer  wieder bei Null anfangen zu müssen.

Ich muss nicht auf jeden Cent  achten, also kein Gefrickel, sondern was ordentliches. So ein  Wago-Controller würde mir schon gefallen, aber mit den benötigten IOs  wird mir das dann doch ganz schön teuer. Also wozu ratet ihr mir? Ist  eine Raspberry-Lösung Gefrickel oder ernsthaft brauchbar? Ist Codesys  überhaupt das richtige?

Ich werde brauchen:


ca. 12 Temperaturfühler
ca. 12 Relaisausgänge
ca. 12 Digitaleingänge
1 Display, auf dem 3-4 Temperaturen und Zustände angezeigt werden
Bedienung würde per PC/Smartphone reichen, aber Bedienmöglichkeiten an dem Display wären auch nicht schlecht
 
Neues  zu lernen schreckt mich eigentlich gar nicht, auch Linux schreckt mich  nicht, obwohl ich damit nicht viel Erfahrung habe. Ich kann einen  Lötkolben bedienen und habe überhaupt die gesamte Elektrik in unserem  Haus alleine gemacht. Aber mein Hauptproblem: viel zu wenig Zeit! Daher  gebe ich dann jetzt lieber hier und da etwas mehr Geld aus, wenn das  Zeit spart.

Am liebsten wäre mir, wenn ich jemanden fände, der  Spaß an so einem Projekt hätte und mich an die Hand nähme, damit ich  einen schnellen Einstieg bekomme und nicht allzulange rätseln muss und  wenig Fehler mache. Natürlich gibt's zum Dank nicht nur 'ne Tüte  Gummibärchen 

Ich bin in vielen Foren aktiv und bemühe mich  immer, auch etwas zurückzugeben und Erkenntnisse zu dokumentieren. Bin  gespannt ob ich bei euch richtig bin.

Alex


----------



## silverfreaky (18 August 2015)

Suche ebenfalls eine Einführung in Codesys.habe heute die neueste Version runtergeladen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 August 2015)

@Alex:
Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass du mit deinem Vorhaben und deinem Gedankenansatz bei Wago nicht verkehrt bist. Ich weiß nur gerade nicht, ob ich deinen Beitrag jetzt ins Wago-Subforum verschieben soll damit du von da ggf. auch ein Statement dazu bekommst. Wenn doch dann schreib einfach dazu ...

@SilverFreaky:
Was hat dein Statement nun mit diesem Beitrag zu tun ?
Ich denke aber mal, das sowohl Wago wie auch 3S dir da weiter helfen können (allerdings sicher nicht für Lau) ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Alex1a (18 August 2015)

Hallo Larry, ich denke wir bleiben erstmal hier. Ggf. kann ich später einen zweiten Thread dort erstellen und auf diesen verweisen.

Eigentlich ich dies ja eine allgemeine übergreifende Frage, nämlich welche Hard- und Software wäre für meinen Fall ratsam. Da bin ich in keinem der spezifischen Foren richtig.


----------



## Morymmus (18 August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

@Alex1a:
Also das ist im Grunde kein großes Problem, so etwas in Codesys zu realisieren - allerdings sind die Kosten für die Hardware schon ein Thema.
Die Industriell-genutzten Steuerungen sind - wenn ich mich recht erinnere - für 15 Jahre 24/7 ausgelegt, also etwa 131000 Betriebsstunden - daher würde ich da nicht von gefrickel sprechen ;-)
Was den Raspberry angeht, so hatten wir schon ein paar mal die Dauer-Lauffähigkeit als Thema in diesem Forum. Wenn ich den Thread richtig im Kopf habe war das allgemeine Fazit, das dieses für Industrie- bzw. Produktionslösungen eher nicht in Frage kommt.

Bei allen Steuerungen gibt es Vor- und Nachteile, letztlich musst Du Faktoren wie Preis/Leistung, Erweiterbarkeit, Verfügbarkeit und "Bauchgefühl" abwägen ;-)

Was Du da bauen möchtest ist aber die Wärmeverteilung, nicht die Wärmeerzeugung, oder?

@silverfreaky
Such mal nach dem "Der-Scheiß-soll-einfach-funktionieren"-Button - der Rest ist dann selbsterklärend ;-)


----------



## Alex1a (18 August 2015)

Ausgänge

Heizung+Warmwasser
1 Wärmepumpe
1 Wärmespeicher
1 Fußbodenheizung
0 Einzelraumregelung
1 Mischer
2 Ventile
1 Umwälzpumpe

Geplante Erweiterung
- Kühlung: Mehrere Ventile kommen dazu
- evtl. elektrische Fensteröffner und andere Kleinigkeiten der Hausautomation

Eingänge
plus natürlich eine große Anzahl Temperaturfühler


----------



## Morymmus (18 August 2015)

Wie sollen die Temperaturfühler aussehen? Es gibt Steuerungen die z.B. PT100 direkt anschließen können - sonst musst Du ggfs. Messwandler mit einplanen (Platz im Schaltschrank)
Überhaupt solltest Du den Schaltschrank nicht zu klein dimensionieren, gerade wenn Du noch erweitern willst.


----------



## Blockmove (18 August 2015)

Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle überlegen 2 Projekte zu machen:

Heizungsregelung
Natürlich kannst man das Thema mit einer SPS lösen. Allerdings brauchst du hier schon einiges an Erfahrung, die dir wohl fehlt.
Ich würde dir hier zum UVR1611 von TA http://www.ta.co.at/de/produkte/uvr1611/ raten. Es handelt sich hierbei um eine frei programmierbare Regelung, bei der du viele Funktionen nur noch parametrieren musst. Es gibt einen guten Service und ein Forum dafür.
Homeautomation
Hier mchst du mit Wago, Beckhoff oder auch Phoenix nix verkehrt.
Für Wago bekommst du viele Teile in der Bucht oder manchmal auch hier im Forum günstig.
Ggf. ist auch eine Lösung mit einem Raspi und fhem oder openhab interessant. Sei es nun standalone oder als Ergänzung zur SPS.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MasterOhh (18 August 2015)

Ich glaube in der Gebäudetechnik werden eher Ni1000 Fühler eingesetzt. Mit deren Kennlinie kann man die auch über längere Strecken im Zweileiter-Anschluss betreiben, ohne den Leitungswiderstand kompensieren zu müssen. Wago bietet da Eingangsklemmen an denen können die Fühler ohne Wandler direkt angeschlossen werden.


----------



## Morymmus (18 August 2015)

@Masterohh

Ich wollte eigentlich darauf hinaus, das ggfs Wandler benötigt werden - die PT100 waren nur ein Beispiel

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alex1a (18 August 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle überlegen 2 Projekte zu machen:
> Natürlich kannst man das Thema mit einer SPS lösen. Allerdings brauchst du hier schon einiges an Erfahrung, die dir wohl fehlt.
> Ich würde dir hier zum UVR1611 von TA http://www.ta.co.at/de/produkte/uvr1611/  raten. Es handelt sich hierbei um eine frei programmierbare Regelung,  bei der du viele Funktionen nur noch parametrieren musst. Es gibt einen  guten Service und ein Forum dafür.



Hallo Dieter, danke für deine Gedanken dazu. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass das das Wahre in meinem Fall ist. Ich habe schon sehr spezielle Anforderungen, so dass ich mit parametrieren sicher nicht weit komme. Ich weiß nicht, inwieweit man dort auch frei programmieren kann, aber da lerne ich lieber Codesys, würde ich sagen. Dort wird es doch sicher auch fertige Module z.B. für eine Mischersteuerung geben?

Die komplizierten Anforderungen habe ich ja bereits einmal programmiert und es funktioniert prima.


----------



## winnman (18 August 2015)

Such mal nach technische Alternative UV... oder URV weiss gerade nicht genau wie die wirklich heisst)

Die sind eigentlich prädisteniert für deine Aufgabe

Parametriersoftware sollte man runterladen können


----------



## Alex1a (18 August 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle überlegen 2 Projekte zu machen:
> Natürlich kannst man das Thema mit einer SPS lösen. Allerdings brauchst du hier schon einiges an Erfahrung, die dir wohl fehlt.
> Ich würde dir hier zum UVR1611 von TA http://www.ta.co.at/de/produkte/uvr1611/   raten. Es handelt sich hierbei um eine frei programmierbare Regelung,   bei der du viele Funktionen nur noch parametrieren musst. Es gibt einen   guten Service und ein Forum dafür.



Hallo Dieter, danke für deine Gedanken dazu. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass  das das Wahre in meinem Fall ist. Ich habe schon sehr spezielle  Anforderungen, so dass ich mit parametrieren sicher nicht weit komme.  Ich weiß nicht, inwieweit man dort auch frei programmieren kann, aber da  lerne ich lieber Codesys, würde ich sagen. Dort wird es doch sicher  auch fertige Module z.B. für eine Mischersteuerung geben?

Die komplizierten Anforderungen habe ich ja bereits einmal programmiert und es funktioniert prima.


----------



## Blockmove (18 August 2015)

Alex1a schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter, danke für deine Gedanken dazu. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass  das das Wahre in meinem Fall ist. Ich habe schon sehr spezielle  Anforderungen, so dass ich mit parametrieren sicher nicht weit komme.  Ich weiß nicht, inwieweit man dort auch frei programmieren kann, aber da  lerne ich lieber Codesys, würde ich sagen. Dort wird es doch sicher  auch fertige Module z.B. für eine Mischersteuerung geben?
> 
> Die komplizierten Anforderungen habe ich ja bereits einmal programmiert und es funktioniert prima.



Schau dir erstmal die Möglichkeiten und Funktionen des UVR an ...
Gerade wenn es um die Kombination von mehreren Systemen geht, hat das System seine Stärken.

Natürlich kannst du das alles auch mit Codesys lösen. Du kannst z.B. die Oscat.lib verwenden und damit deine Heizung programmieren.
Programmiere dir als erstes eine gute Logging-Funktion damit du nachvollziehen kannst was passiert. Du hast dir den richtigen Zeitpunkt ausgesucht. Wenn deine Reglung im Herbst bzw. im Frühjahr funktioniert, dann ist der Winterbetrieb ein erfahrungsgemäß ein Klacks.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## GLT (19 August 2015)

Alex1a schrieb:


> Weiterhin  haben wir eine von mir selbst konzipierte und mittelmäßig  komplizierte  Heizung, die bisher von einem nicht von mir konzipierten  Eigenbau auf  Basis das Pollin AVR-NET-IO und einer Software auf einem  Windows-Netbook  geregelt wird.


Ich gehe mal in der Annahme, dass nicht wirklich die Wärmepumpe gesteuert/geregelt wird, sondern das Gedöns aussenrum?




Alex1a schrieb:


> Ich muss nicht auf jeden Cent  achten, also kein Gefrickel, sondern was  ordentliches. So ein  Wago-Controller würde mir schon gefallen, aber mit  den benötigten IOs  wird mir das dann doch ganz schön teuer. Also wozu  ratet ihr mir? Ist  eine Raspberry-Lösung Gefrickel oder ernsthaft  brauchbar?


Du willst was ordentliches u. ziehst einen Bastel-Lern-Rechner als Alternative in Betracht?
Als nicht funktionsrelevanten Visu-Server o.ä. kann man das machen, aber für die Kernfunktionen würde ich Abstand davon nehmen.

Wegen dem angesprochenen WAGO-Controller folgendes - die "einfachen" IOs (digital-in/out) sind relativ günstig, der Wehrmutstropfen liegt in den Analogkarten für Temp.Fühler - eine 8fach PT1000-Karte liegt bei ca. 210,-- (nicht viel im gewerblichen Bereich, aber oft für Häuslebesitzer).
Vorteil vom WAGO-Baukastensystem - man ist extrem flexibel. Neben, der schon erwähnten oscat.lib, bietet WAGO selbst sehr gute Bibliotheken an u. zeigt sich nicht so zugeknöpft wie im Vergleich zu Beckhoff.

Hinsichtlich der grossen Anzahl von Temperaturfühlern - von wievielen spricht man im Endeffekt?
Mit OWFS kann man günstige 1-Wire-Fühler an die Wago bringen - wenn sie denn zur Steuerung/Regelung benötigt werden.
Sind es nur reine Informationswünsche, könnte man selbige auch nur auf eine Visu bringen.

Die angeführte UVR (besser die 16x2) ist im Heizungsbereich sehr stark u. durchaus näher in Betracht zu ziehen - aber bietet insgesamt nicht die Möglichkeiten, die man schlussendlich über die 750er-Serie erreichen könnte. Aber brauchst Du das?

a) Liegt der Focus in einer ordentlichen Heizungssteuerung u. nur wenigen Zusatzgimmicks Technische Alternative
b) Möchtest Du dir auch andere Möglichkeiten z.B. Dali/EnOcean/... offen halten u. ein möglichst flexibles Baukastensystem, dann WAGO.


----------



## Blockmove (19 August 2015)

@GLT
Also OneWire (OWFS) ist noch mehr Bastelei als ein Raspberry.  Ich finde das System wirklich genial, aber die Fehlersuche ist grausam. Hier muss man sich wirklich Gedanken machen um die Verkablung und um den Anschluß. Schlampereien rächen sich bei OW brutal.
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## GLT (19 August 2015)

Schlampen sollte man doch so oder so nicht, oder?

Bei 1-Wire hat man die Auswahl 100St-Hühnerfutterbeutel oder (teils) steckerfertigen Komponenten - somit eine Frage des Geldes u. was man sich zutraut.

Ob 1-wire mehr Bastelei im Vergleich mit Himbeerlösung? http://www.fox2.de/


----------



## Alex1a (20 August 2015)

Also, auf die geringstmögliche Ader-Anzahl kommt es mir nicht an. Aber da es ja recht viele Temperaturfühler sein sollen, von denen die meisten nahe beieinander, aber etwas entfernt von der SPS sind, wäre es schon gut, wenn die Fühler ihre Daten selbst digitalisieren und entweder wirklich direkt parallel an einen Bus geklemmt werden können, oder zumindest entfernt von der eigentlichen SPS zusammenlaufen. Dieser Verteiler kann dann gerne über einen Bus oder gar Netzwerk angebunden sein.

Einige der Temperaturfühler müssen als Tauchhülsen ausgeführt sein, andere sollen geeignet sein, außen an ein Kupferrohr angelegt zu werden, wieder andere für Lufttemperaturen, sowohl innen als auch außen.

Die eigentliche SPS würde ich gerne im (großen) Zählerschrank unterbringen, aber die meisten der Ein- und Ausgänge separat an der Wand hinter der Heizungs-Hardware haben, so dass von dort zum Zählerschrank nur wenige Kabel genügen (zwei Netzwerkkabel liegen schon).


----------



## Alex1a (20 August 2015)

GLT schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal in der Annahme, dass nicht wirklich die Wärmepumpe gesteuert/geregelt wird, sondern das Gedöns aussenrum?


Die WP wird inkl. Umwälzpumpe nur ein- und ausgeschaltet. Aber dazu werden 3-Wege-Ventile und Mischer gesteuert, um zwischen Warmwasser, Heizung, Kühlung umzuschalten.

Für den geplanten Kühlungs-Umbau kann es allerdings schon passieren, dass auch innerhalb der Wärmepumpe was geregelt werden muss. Dafür habe ich aber einen Kältetechniker, der da genau Bescheid weiß.



> Du willst was ordentliches u. ziehst einen Bastel-Lern-Rechner als Alternative in Betracht?
> Als nicht funktionsrelevanten Visu-Server o.ä. kann man das machen, aber für die Kernfunktionen würde ich Abstand davon nehmen.


Ich habe bisher nur sehr nebulöse Vorstellungen und weiß daher nicht, wie sehr das Gebastel ist. Ich meine, wenn es den Raspberry o.ä. in einem ordentlichen Hutschienen-Gehäuse gibt, worin besteht dann noch die Bastelei und was ist schlechter als an einer teuren Industrie-Lösung?



> Wegen dem angesprochenen WAGO-Controller folgendes - die "einfachen" IOs (digital-in/out) sind relativ günstig, der Wehrmutstropfen liegt in den Analogkarten für Temp.Fühler - eine 8fach PT1000-Karte liegt bei ca. 210,-- (nicht viel im gewerblichen Bereich, aber oft für Häuslebesitzer).
> Vorteil vom WAGO-Baukastensystem - man ist extrem flexibel. Neben, der schon erwähnten oscat.lib, bietet WAGO selbst sehr gute Bibliotheken an u. zeigt sich nicht so zugeknöpft wie im Vergleich zu Beckhoff.
> Hinsichtlich der grossen Anzahl von Temperaturfühlern - von wievielen spricht man im Endeffekt?


8 werden längst nicht reichen, ich hatte mal 12 getippt, mit 16 wäre ich auf der sicheren Seite.



> Mit OWFS kann man günstige 1-Wire-Fühler an die Wago bringen - wenn sie denn zur Steuerung/Regelung benötigt werden.
> Sind es nur reine Informationswünsche, könnte man selbige auch nur auf eine Visu bringen.


Die meisten werden schon in die Steuerung einfließen.



> Die angeführte UVR (besser die 16x2) ist im Heizungsbereich sehr stark u. durchaus näher in Betracht zu ziehen - aber bietet insgesamt nicht die Möglichkeiten, die man schlussendlich über die 750er-Serie erreichen könnte. Aber brauchst Du das?
> a) Liegt der Focus in einer ordentlichen Heizungssteuerung u. nur wenigen Zusatzgimmicks Technische Alternative
> b) Möchtest Du dir auch andere Möglichkeiten z.B. Dali/EnOcean/... offen halten u. ein möglichst flexibles Baukastensystem, dann WAGO.


Ich tendiere schon sehr zu b) - ich möchte das sehr individuell programmieren können und ggf. z.B. auch auf die Schnittstellen meiner Hausautomation zugreifen. Auch plane ich meine Fensterkontakte mit anzubinden (dafür die 12 Digitaleingänge), um damit das Lüftungsgerat auszuschalten und die Heizung/Kühlung zu beeinflussen, evtl. auch als Alarmanlage. Evtl. sollen 2 Fenster-Öffner-Motoren angesteuert werden. Und wer weiß, was mir noch für zukünftige Erweiterungen einfallen.
Ich möchte umfangreiches Logging und Auswerte-Möglichkeiten, um leichter optimieren zu können.

Also mir war schon klar, dass Wago die optimale Lösung wäre, aber ich hatte gehofft, dass man für viel weniger Geld auch nahe dran kommt.


----------



## Thruser (20 August 2015)

Hallo,

schau Dir doch mal die Sabo Steuerungen an. www.sabo.de, obern in der Werbung ist auch ein Link.

Dort gibt es verschiedene Angebote mit Touchpanel. Da ist die SPS direkt mit im Panel untergebracht. Programmiert wird mit Codesys 2.3.

Für den Raspberry sieh Dir sonst mal www.pixtend.de an.

Gruß


----------



## Caroli (21 August 2015)

Hallo Alex1a!
Ich kenne inzwischen einige Leute, die sich zur Steuerung und Regelung in Ihrem Haus eine Industrie- SPS eingebaut haben.
Glücklich sind dabei nur die bastel- Freaks geworden. Wenn Du also unter 500 Datenpunkten bleibst, soltest Du eine home Anwendung vorziehen.
Ansonsten wäre das ja, als ob du zum Surfen anstelle Deines iPad's ein Touch Display von Wago verwendest.
Nimm einfach ein loxone miniserver und aktive Fühler. Da hast Du dann auch automatisch eine brauchbare Visu, die auf allen Mobilen Geräten und auch auf dem Smart TV läuft.
Programmiert wird das Ding mit der dazu gehörigen Software im CFC.
Viel Spaß


----------



## Aventinus (21 August 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle überlegen 2 Projekte zu machen:
> 
> Heizungsregelung
> Natürlich kannst man das Thema mit einer SPS lösen. Allerdings brauchst du hier schon einiges an Erfahrung, die dir wohl fehlt.
> ...



Der Ansatz mit der UVR1611 ist gut, der Nachfolger UVR16x2 ist besser ;-)

ich hab damit jetzt eine Heizung auf Trab gebracht, einfach toll das Ding. In Verbindung mit einem CMI auch netzwerkfähig.


----------



## leoleo (21 August 2015)

Hallo,

Eine Profi Lösung ist Beckhoff Steuerung. Hauptvorteil ist:  SPS ist ein PC und du kannst die Visualisierung auf selbem PC laufen lassen (z.B in C# geschrieben, beim Beckhoff hast du auch viele Beispiele). Die Kosten sind:
PC (1000 Euro Durchschnitt, alle Lizenzen dabei)
16 Ausgänge/Eingänge (150-200 Euro) für 12 Relaisausgänge und 12 Digitaleingänge
Display kann Standard Monitor sein. Beckhoff hat Anschlüsse für USB und hat Vorteil: Du kannst gratis Team Viewer instalieren und Fernwartung haben (Ferien!!!!).

Beckhoff ist CodeSys und falls du mehr brauchst, kannst du einfach ausbauen.
Es kostet etwas mehr aber es lohnt sich.

Hilfe kannst du immer bekommen.(von mir auch, ich mache das 25 Jahren lang).

Gruss,

Leo


----------



## Alex1a (21 August 2015)

leoleo schrieb:


> Eine Profi Lösung ist Beckhoff Steuerung. Hauptvorteil ist:  SPS ist ein PC und du kannst die Visualisierung auf selbem PC laufen lassen (z.B in C# geschrieben, beim Beckhoff hast du auch viele Beispiele). Die Kosten sind:
> PC (1000 Euro Durchschnitt, alle Lizenzen dabei)


Ja, ich habe auch schon viel Gutes von Beckhoff gehört. In dem Preis ist ein Industrie-Hutschienen-PC?
So eine Windows-Lösung käme mir schon entgegen, da ich mehr aus der Windows-Welt bin, ich in C# programmieren kann, und dann auch noch andere praktische Dinge drauf laufen lassen kann. Aber ich sehe auch Nachteile: man muss sich mit Windows-Update und allerlei lustigen Effekten rumschlagen, und die Zuverlässigkeit kann einfach nicht genauso hoch sein, weil Windows ein viel komplexeres System ist.
Der Hauptnachteil ist aber, dass es mir eindeutig zu teuer ist. Wie groß ist der Anteil an Software-Lizenzen davon?



> Es kostet etwas mehr aber es lohnt sich.
> Hilfe kannst du immer bekommen.(von mir auch, ich mache das 25 Jahren lang).


Danke!


----------



## Alex1a (21 August 2015)

Caroli schrieb:


> Ich kenne inzwischen einige Leute, die sich zur Steuerung und Regelung in Ihrem Haus eine Industrie- SPS eingebaut haben.
> Glücklich sind dabei nur die bastel- Freaks geworden. Wenn Du also unter 500 Datenpunkten bleibst, soltest Du eine home Anwendung vorziehen.


Was sind denn Datenpunkte? 



> Nimm einfach ein loxone miniserver und aktive Fühler.


Sehe ich mir an, wie auch alle anderen bisherigen Tipps, Danke! Aber wie ich zu einer fundierten Entscheidung kommen soll, weiß ich noch nicht...


----------



## Alex1a (21 August 2015)

Thruser schrieb:


> schau Dir doch mal die Sabo Steuerungen an. www.sabo.de, obern in der Werbung ist auch ein Link.
> Dort gibt es verschiedene Angebote mit Touchpanel. Da ist die SPS direkt mit im Panel untergebracht. Programmiert wird mit Codesys 2.3.


Sieht nach echt netter Hardware aus. Aber soll ich wirklich noch Codesys 2.3 lernen und mich mit Einschränkungen rumschlagen, die eigentlich längst gegessen sind? Gerade als Neueinsteiger, dachte ich, sollte ich lieber was nehmen, was noch ne Weile aktuell bleibt.


> Für den Raspberry sieh Dir sonst mal www.pixtend.de an.


Auch sehr nett.

Alle: Was spricht denn nun genau gegen solche Raspberry-Lösungen?

Ich frage mich ja, warum es Codesys nicht längst für günstige Massenware-Android-Handies gibt. Da hat man gleich Bildschirm und Touchscreen dabei und IOs anbinden wird sicher auch zuverlässig gehen, z.B. per USB-Host-Netzwerkkarte.


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 August 2015)

Alex1a schrieb:


> So eine Windows-Lösung käme mir schon entgegen, da ich mehr aus der Windows-Welt bin, ich in C# programmieren kann, und dann auch noch andere praktische Dinge drauf laufen lassen kann. Aber ich sehe auch Nachteile: man muss sich mit Windows-Update und allerlei lustigen Effekten rumschlagen, und die Zuverlässigkeit kann einfach nicht genauso hoch sein, weil Windows ein viel komplexeres System ist.



Ich persönlich halte diesen Vorschlag nicht unbedingt für schlecht - vor Allem wenn du unter .Net programmieren kannst.
Wenn du dich mit Soft-SPS'en beschäftigst dann solltest du auch für dich realisieren, dass du ggf. nicht einfach so jedes Windows-Update mitnehmen kannst/darfst.
Bei Siemens (z.B.) kann dir so etwas schon ganz nette Probleme bereiten.

Die Software der CPU lizensierst du immer - auf die eine oder die andere Art und Weise. In dem einen Fall mit dem Kauf der CPU und in dem anderen Fall für das Betreiben der Soft-SPS.

Du mußt einfach für dich entscheiden was du willst UND wie du es willst ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## leoleo (21 August 2015)

Das ist Windows Embedded und wenn einmal läuft musst du kein Windows update mehr machen. Die Preise kenne ich nicht genau, aber du findest für deine Anwendung (keine Servos, keine Motoren)sicher etwas für ca. 1000 Euro.Das ist ein Industrie-Hutschienen-PC.Windows ist hier kein Thema, der Preis schon...razz::razz::razz


----------



## Blockmove (21 August 2015)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Du mußt einfach für dich entscheiden was du willst UND wie du es willst ...



Und was du KANNST 
Du wärst nicht der erste Windows-Programmierer der an einer "simplen" SPS verzweifelt ist


----------



## leoleo (21 August 2015)

Windows-Programmierer haben meistens Angst von Maschinen und Motoren. Das hat etwas mit Sitzen zu tun. Die Bewegung haben die nicht gern (man muss um die Maschine bewegen und Herz zu hören).
Aber Stundensatz wollen die immer mehr als SPS Programmierer.....Wir , die Arme...


----------



## Morymmus (21 August 2015)

Ich kann da Blockmove nur zustimmen - bei meinem letzten Arbeitgeber war z.B. die Ansage, alles in FUP zu programmieren, damit die Elektro-Ingenieure aus dem letzten Winkel ihre Elektronik-Kenntnisse herauskramen konnten um wenigstens die Funktion der Programme erahnen zu können.

Mach es dir also nicht unnötig kompliziert, wenn es Lösungen gibt bei denen Du "nur noch" die Hardware brauchst.


----------



## Morymmus (21 August 2015)

@leoleo
Ja, das kann ich bestätigen - klar, wer "nur" Programme schreibt erwartet nicht, das sich etwas bewegt 
Auch die ungewohnten Einschränkungen (VDE, Maschinenrichtlinie, etc.) sind meist unbequem.


----------



## GLT (21 August 2015)

Windows u. Steuerungen - :sm12:


----------



## Sascha Beyer (22 August 2015)

Hallo,
ich bin in der Gebäudeautomation tätig.
Wir setzen das Produkt Wago ein. Preislich günstiger als Beckhoff.
Du kannst in ST,FUP,CFC und in AWL programmieren.
Im Vorfeld musst du den Fühlertyp festlegen. Danach richtet sich die benötigte Klemme.
Wir benutzen Pt1000 Fühler von Thermokon.
Wago ist bis zu 64 Klemmen erweiterbar und es können alle gängigen Feldbussysteme angebunden werden (z.B. MODbus Rtu).
Von Wago wird der Target zum programmieren benötigt.
Es werden auf der Wagoseite Bibliotheken oder fertige Programme zum Download bereitgestellt.


----------



## Alex1a (24 August 2015)

Um meine Programmier-Fähigkeiten macht euch mal keine Sorgen: ich bin Autodidakt und habe Spaß daran. Ich habe meine Ausbildung im Maschinenbau gehabt und in meiner aktuellen Firma wird (von anderen) sogar in Codesys programmiert, ich habe also sogar Kollegen, die ich fragen kann. Abgesehen davon habe ich die Steuerung, die ich jetzt programmieren will, ja schonmal programmiert und sie macht seit Jahren genau was ich mir wünsche. Die bisherige Programmierung ist wahrscheinlich entfernt mit FUP vergleichbar.

Das größere Problem ist, dass ich kaum Zeit habe, sonst hätte ich längst angefangen und hätte auch nicht so große Angst, jetzt bei der Auswahl was falsch zu machen und Zeit zu verschwenden.

Lohnt es sich, deutlich mehr Geld zu investieren, um gleich mit Codesys 3 anfangen zu können? Oder hole ich mir einfach gebrauchte Wago-Controller bei eBay? Vielleicht fallen sogar in meiner Firma welche ab, die nicht mehr verwendet werden. Das sind aber dann halt alte Modelle...


----------

